# Put a little 'color' in yore life.....LOL



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got some new 'customers' in my life...with my new Daughter-in-Law and she comes fully equipped with two new Step-Grandaughters for the old geezer. They are, naturally, fascinated with the pen thang...and I'm trying to keep up with their requests for personal use...Father's day gifts (still trying to sort all this out in my mind LOL)..gifts for teachers...etc....

At least got me off my arse and back on the lathe.. They ain't interested in all my exotic woods...they want "COLOR"...so here is the first dose...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great Jim.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like you have them all "fixed up". Very nice !


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice sticks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice and quite a bunch. Indeed keepin tha geezer busy! Lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as usual.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Little did I know, a monster would be created... Nice work, Miss'a Jim.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang Jimbo....looks like you are going commercial!!! Next thing we hear is you having Reliant come out and wire up some 440V 3-Phase to keep up the production!! Great work!! Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Little did I know, a monster would be created... Nice work, Miss'a Jim.


Monster ???..or Addict ??... LOL, Bill..YOU are the one responsible..and I still owe you many thanks for your 'lessons'.. Made the geezer's old age a lot more interesting...:rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work Mate!! You sure knock out some pens!!! Always look forward to your post!


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

As always, beautiful work Jim. :cheers:


----------

